# Question about Frostblade.



## afterlife (Jul 5, 2009)

how does that work? is it a one handed weapon or a two handed weapon?

what does it affect if i gave my vampire Avatar of Death Great Weapon?


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

It is a single handed weapon. Roll to hit and wound normally and saves normally. If anyone he is against takes a wound from the vampire in combat then that person just dies 
If you gave him avatar of death it wouldnt change. He would just have the frost blade, heavy and armour and a great weapon. He couldn't use the +2S from the great weapon and the abilities from the frostblade on the saem person. Fight with the frostblade OR the great weapon. I would only buy one or the other for a vampire
If anything else is unclear about it just yell!


----------



## afterlife (Jul 5, 2009)

so it would work well if i gave him avatar of death sword and shield then.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you have a magic weapon you cannot use any other combat weapons (so having a great weapon is only ever useful if your magic weapon is destroyed by the enemy), you can have a shield with magic weapons though (unless your a damn ogre and your shield just happens to be a combat weapon... bah).


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

afterlife said:


> so it would work well if i gave him avatar of death sword and shield then.


Work...Yes it would. Well? No the frostblade is not worth its point's since if you are carrying one around you will just ether be ignored due to the fact vampire's are rather slow or nuked by magic.


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

How are Vampires slower than other mounted characters?, I believe the vampire has a fairly good selection of Mounts to choose from. 

Also I believe it is a odd statement that they will just be nuked by magic. Giving him frost blade does in no way lower his magic defense, and VC doesn't exactly lack Powerdice / dispel dice. 

The weapon might not be worth the points, but then no magic weapon is worth 100 pts.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Azhrar said:


> Also I believe it is a odd statement that they will just be nuked by magic. Giving him frost blade does in no way lower his magic defense, and VC doesn't exactly lack Powerdice / dispel dice.


Most dont bother with the the frostblade because there are many good magic items available to the vampires that buff up their magic so its far above others and other items that help others. Helm of commandment is a good example as it lets him give a unit within 12 inches (ithink its that range) his weapon skill. Skull staff gives him +1 to dispel and cast is nice as it only furthers their control in the magic phase.



> but then no magic weapon is worth 100 pts


Runefangs are 100pts and are worth it normally seeing as it gives gim a hugely offensive weapon and he can still buy plate armour and shield which is good and the warrior preist prayer armour of contempt gives him a 4+ ward. But then most of that is situational


----------

